# Itchy breast, not nipple?



## editornj

I'm worried we have thrush, possibly in an early stage. I'm itchy on the skin about an inch or two away from the nipple, on both breasts. When I scratch some redness shows up.

DS has a bit of diaper rash, but nothing crazy. And I'm trying to look for white patches in his mouth. I saw two little white bumps on the roof of his mouth, right in the middle.

My nipples are sensitive, but I thought that could just be because of beginning nursing for the first time.

Maybe I'm being paranoid?


----------



## NettleTea

I get that sometimes. The itching comes and goes. It's never turned into thrush though.


----------



## editornj

That's good to hear. Did you ever have other irritations that didn't turn into anything serious? Like pains or burning?

The LCs at the hospital made breastfeeding sound completely painless...


----------



## violafemme

I wouldn't say breast feeding is painless.

I too have the itching but it hasn't turned into thrush for us, I thought it might be too long in a hot shower and dry skin. I've put lanisoh on the places where it itches and it seems to help sometimes.


----------



## Homestylfry

My boobs get itchy alll the time...I think its due to them expanding and shrinking all the time. Itll go away

Dont look too hard for those white patches or worry too much! They will show you when and if they arrive!

Try putting desitin on the rash..if it doesnt clear after a couple of weeks...then i would call the pediatrician. diaper rash can come from just about anything.

the little white dots on the roof of his mouth are quite common. MY baby had them. the ped. said they will go away after the first months

My ped told me when looking to see if its thrush or not...in his mouth it will look white and streaky and kind of like a snow driven pattern.

keep those nipples clean and dry!

you are doing great!!


----------



## genx77

I had horribly itchy breasts the first few weeks. I too thought it might be thrush but doc checked dd at her 2 weeks appointment and no thrush. I figured I just have to live with it but at some point it went away. I hadn't even thought about it until I saw your post. I'm going to guess that it's because my skin was expanding and contracting as the milk supply regulates and it was also Dec/Jan and my skin was already dry to begin with.


----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *editornj* 
That's good to hear. Did you ever have other irritations that didn't turn into anything serious? Like pains or burning?

The LCs at the hospital made breastfeeding sound completely painless...

I had a plugged duct once. That was both painful and burning. It wasn't the worst thing ever, but it did hurt. It was not serious. It was gone in about a day after working with it. My breast was sore for a few days after the plugged duct was cleared.
For me, breastfeeding hurt like hell for the first 2-3 months. So, it certainly was not painless.









But I still think it is wonderful.








Um, breastfeeding, that is.


----------



## _betsy_

Plugged ducts do hurt, and getting started with nursing hurts - especially if baby is small/premie, you have inverted or flat nipples, you aren't getting enough sleep, baby is a lazy sucker or has a poor latch, etc., etc., etc.

I truly believe it's a disservice to breastfeeding for medical professionals of any sort, L&D nurses or LCs in particular, to make BFing seem easy and always pain-free. I always heard "If it hurts, you're doing something wrong" with regards to BFing, and IME, that's simply not true. At least not 100% of the time.

Sorry about that soapbox rant!

I too get itchy there sometimes, and I think it has more to do with my chronic dry skin and hormone levels than anything else.


----------



## tsfairy

I sometimes get the itchies during letdown. It was worse in the early months than it is now, but it still happens occasionally.


----------



## editornj

: I love each and every one of you!







:

And that's not just the hormones talking.









Thank you for your support.


----------



## jacquelinej11

Best thing to put on his rash is breastmilk IMO and nakie time









DS and I had thrush and I've had the itching before and after - I talked to a gf and she said she gets the itching randomly as well (and she's never had thrush).

Nipples are probably sore but it'll get better over time







GL mama!


----------



## sarahtdubb

Both of my breasts are red, rashy and SO itchy they almost hurt. I finally went to a dermatologist last week, afraid I had some insane disease, and it was just EXTREME dry skin. I've been putting lanilon on it and it's helping a lot. I agree with previous posts that the expanding/contracting, etc. can really do a number on your skin.

Also, the derm recommended I can Vanicream, and said it was safe to use while breastfeeding, but I decided to try lanilon for a while first.


----------



## allborntogrow

Bumping an old thread because I am currently having the same problem.

Over the past couple of days my boobs have gotten consistently itchier. Today I noticed a reddish rash type thing. I've considered that it might be dry skin or just the stretching, but any other ideas? If it is a rash of sorts I don't want the baby to catch it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## DiannaK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grylliade* 
I get that sometimes. The itching comes and goes. It's never turned into thrush though.









mine did the same thing ..... I even got a random burning in my breast ... no where near my nipple. I was scared to death it was thrush, too, but it never developed into anything.


----------

